# TriStar TT-15 12 gauge Trap Gun...



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow! That's quite a stock/butt pad. Hows it shoot?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Slugo said:


> View attachment 19146


My $200 pawn shop 870 averaged +- 21 this year after 20+ years of not shooting trap with a high score of 24/25.
GW


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

berettatoter said:


> Wow! That's quite a stock/butt pad. Hows it shoot?


Would you believe I haven't shot it yet? LOL


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

This is the first dedicated Trap Gun I've owned. Adjusting it looks difficult but it's relatively easy. Hopefully, I will be shooting it this week. I'll post my results, maybe! LOL


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> My $200 pawn shop 870 averaged +- 21 this year after 20+ years of not shooting trap with a high score of 24/25.
> GW


Good for you!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Slugo said:


> View attachment 19146


Nice, congrats on a great choice.


----------

